
Ask HN: What are some of your most effective Ramadan Hacks? - ichaib
As we are starting the month of fasting, I was wondering if the people here have some advice on how to keep productivity high while fasting?
======
download13
I'm curious, are you allowed flavored drinks like coffee or soda, or just
water?

What about things like pills and medications (the ones you don't have to take
with food)?

~~~
ichaib
The rule is no food or drink (including water) from dawn to dusk. If you are
sick, you are not supposed to fast

